# Silver Anchor English bike?



## SilverBullet08 (Jul 11, 2022)

Hello everyone. Can anyone please give me any information about this bike?I have searched online and no information is out there. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 11, 2022)

the left-side Cyclo shifter + band clamp (guessing 5 rear cogs) dates the bike to c. 1960, and not earlier.

Best bet, a Birmingham bike imported to sell under US trade markings.


----------



## juvela (Jul 12, 2022)

-----

marque makes one wonder if chandleries ever sold cycles...

might be of interest to check and see how headplate fastener holes line up with those of a Sir Walter headplate...


-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 12, 2022)

Certainly the lugs and fork crown are different from Raleigh, but most English bicycle companies were part of TI then, so there should be many manufacturing similarities.  The spacing on the 3 headbadge rivets is different, but the same idea.  This one made in the north, that one made in the midlands - makes sense.


 

 



  








						She's still worth a little bike porn | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

My '57 Lenton GP was bought as bare frame, and figured I could engineer a better bike for the same money as trying to find and buy the original components. So I made the bike look right on top and everything on the bottom end is much newer, beginning with Phil custom hubs for the 3/8" axles and...




					thecabe.com


----------



## juvela (Jul 12, 2022)

-----

Anchor's crown looks to be Brampton model 800004

and wears cap model 805000

these fittings widely employed by Hercules but of course readily available to all


-----


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jul 12, 2022)

I had a 1961 Dunult 3 speed tourer that had that same “lightweight” decal.

it weighted about a ton...

give or take.

they sold a ten speed tourer with bars like that called the Fleur de Lys about that same time, in that colour as well.


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Jul 12, 2022)

So it’s not Raleigh?


----------



## juvela (Jul 12, 2022)

SilverBullet08 said:


> So it’s not Raleigh?




-----

@SirMike1983 @dnc1


-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 12, 2022)

Not Raleigh, the fork crown gives it away.  Raleigh models from that era with Cyclo gears included Lenton GP and Blue Streak, but every Nottingham Raleigh into the early 60s had the tubing fork crown.  Even the '62 Gran Sport with Campy gears had the tubing fork crown.  By '64, Carlton and Record were using higher grade fork crown, and only Tourist was using the tubing fork crown.  
	

			Retro Raleighs
		


Hercules makes total sense, Armstrong, BSA, Sun - look at the Birmingham makers that were acquired by Raleigh and TI.



 
 Rudge bikes were built by Raleigh from before WWII, who maintained the marque into the late 60s - made by Raleigh, they used Raleigh's tubing fork crown
This is a 1968 model roadster.


----------



## SchwinnFinn63 (Jul 12, 2022)

Nice bike regardless and a great start to a worthwhile project! Hope you continue with it and bring back the finished machine to the CABE!


----------



## juvela (Jul 12, 2022)

-----

bringing it back to OEM will entail a search for the correct Cyclo Benelux rear mech

the original hath been replaced with some manner of Shimano Lark - likely done to increase the gear capacity of the ensemble...

so it may be necessary to replace the machine's gear block as well if one wishes to put the conveyance into its stock configuration


-----


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Jul 13, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> Not Raleigh, the fork crown gives it away.  Raleigh models from that era with Cyclo gears included Lenton GP and Blue Streak, but every Nottingham Raleigh into the early 60s had the tubing fork crown.  Even the '62 Gran Sport with Campy gears had the tubing fork crown.  By '64, Carlton and Record were using higher grade fork crown, and only Tourist was using the tubing fork crown.
> 
> 
> Retro Raleighs
> ...



Yes I also have a 59 Hercules so that would be awesome


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Jul 13, 2022)

SchwinnFinn63 said:


> Nice bike regardless and a great start to a worthwhile project! Hope you continue with it and bring back the finished machine to the CABE!



I definitely will when I get around to it. I have other projects and life in the way right now


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Jul 13, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> bringing it back to OEM will entail a search for the correct Cyclo Benelux rear mech
> 
> ...




All in due time


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 14, 2022)

Here's Lou's 1960 Lenton again.
Cyclo RD, cable-operated Cyclo FD.
5 rear cogs.  3/8" axles, and rear hub width made to swap with Sturmey.
All original.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 14, 2022)

SilverBullet08 said:


> All in due time



I find it highly unlikely anything was changed on the OP bike.  It has the look of a department store purchase.
Though the saddle may have been replaced.


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Jul 14, 2022)

Well it has a decal from a local San Diego bike shop either Gilroys or Elroys


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 14, 2022)

@SilverBullet08  In that case, you probably want to learn more about the bike shop.  It may have been exported to their menu selection.
It doesn't appear to be a British Isles brand, but was certainly made by a large British bike manufacturer.
It's the same basic Club Racer frame built all through the 50s following the mold of RRA, maybe not quite that grade, and updated with 1960 components. 
Search San Diego museums, and see if there's an organization that may find some history for you.


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Jul 16, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> @SilverBullet08  In that case, you probably want to learn more about the bike shop.  It may have been exported to their menu selection.
> It doesn't appear to be a British Isles brand, but was certainly made by a large British bike manufacturer.
> It's the same basic Club Racer frame built all through the 50s following the mold of RRA, maybe not quite that grade, and updated with 1960 components.
> Search San Diego museums, and see if there's an organization that may find some history for you.



Here is the decal


----------



## juvela (Jul 16, 2022)

-----

Gilmore's Bicycle & Toy Stores 

three San Diego locations: downtown, Linda Vista & Ocean Beach

telephone directory page of 1960:





-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 16, 2022)

Here's a googlebooks reference

And an ad for Raleigh Gran Sport ('62)


----------



## juvela (Jul 16, 2022)

-----

cycle's rear hub appears it may be D/S

is that correct?



-----


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Jul 16, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Gilmore's Bicycle & Toy Stores
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!


----------

